# Any UPTU gratuate applying for FSW Program canada ?



## pankajti (Jun 5, 2013)

IS there anyone who studied at Uttar pradesh technical university lucknow ( UPTU ) and is applying for canada federal skilled worker ( FSW ) programm ? 

I want to know what are the steps for credentials assesment for ECA canada. 
please contact me at my mail id.


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

pankajti said:


> IS there anyone who studied at Uttar pradesh technical university lucknow ( UPTU ) and is applying for canada federal skilled worker ( FSW ) programm ?
> 
> I want to know what are the steps for credentials assesment for ECA canada.
> please contact me at my mail id.


Hi Pankajti,

I am also UPTU pass out and is looking for the way to find out how can I get the marksheets/degree arranged for evaluation.You must be aware that assessing authority like WES need these docs to be delivered from University itself. 

Any help/direction would be highly appreciated.


----------



## pankajti (Jun 5, 2013)

You can get it done from registrar office in lucknow uptu.Call or mail me for more details.


----------



## hridayeshk (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello Pankaj,

I am also in need of transcripts from UPTU for Education Assessment in Canada.
Could you please let me know the process? Will really appreciate your help.


----------



## SatRicha (Aug 17, 2015)

*Need Transcript and to send documents to WES via UPTU*



pankajti said:


> You can get it done from registrar office in lucknow uptu.Call or mail me for more details.


Please let me know how to proceed so that it can be done within 2 days as I will have to travel to lucknow from Mumbai


----------



## saurabhjns04 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pankaj,

I am also in need of transcripts from UPTU for Education Assessment in Canada.
Could you please let me know the process?


----------



## bhavishkoul (Nov 24, 2015)

pankajti said:


> IS there anyone who studied at Uttar pradesh technical university lucknow ( UPTU ) and is applying for canada federal skilled worker ( FSW ) programm ?
> 
> I want to know what are the steps for credentials assesment for ECA canada.
> please contact me at my mail id.


Hello

I also want to know the procedure for the educational assessment for Canada Immigration from UPTU.If any of you been successful in this please help me .


----------



## shubham.ras (Sep 28, 2015)

bhavishkoul said:


> Hello
> 
> I also want to know the procedure for the educational assessment for Canada Immigration from UPTU.If any of you been successful in this please help me .


It's a simple process and can be finished in a day. Just go to UPTU registrar office in Lucknow and submit a fee they charge for Transcript. Keep a soft-copy of transcript ready whose format can be downloaded from UPTU webiste -> downloads -> archive -> Transcript format.

Also take along a copy of academic transcript request form which you'll receive from WES on registering and ask them to include that in the envelope. They know the process, you just have to provide them the required documents. Carry a copy of mark-sheets and degree along.

All the best.


----------



## bhavishkoul (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you Shubam, Appreciate your help.

Is there any way I can do this process over mail as I am not in India at this moment.


----------



## shubham.ras (Sep 28, 2015)

bhavishkoul said:


> Thank you Shubam, Appreciate your help.
> 
> Is there any way I can do this process over mail as I am not in India at this moment.


I doubt that. However, If you have any relative or friend there he might go there on your behalf.


----------

